# Recorder pieces, tips and virtuoso examples



## Ciel_Rouge

I hereby announce a thread about probably the cheapest of serious instruments (it comes from the baroque era after all and pieces for it were written by the likes of Handel and Vivaldi). Anyboby can buy one and play one without worrying about transport, cost or complexity.

Just to show you what is possible... OK, this IS crazy... but there it goes: Devil's Trill on a recorder - just see what happens at 0:45 - incredible:






And how about a Csrdas on a recorder, also by Michala Petri:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=monti+csardas&search_type=

And here the violin original:






And here is a larger recorder with a lower sound:


----------



## Drew97

Try this, and any other Red Priest recording.






It's amazing.


----------



## presto

I thought I would bring this thread back to life as I'm a Recorder player. 
It's still a much under estimated instrument, not helped by the fact school children learn to play it as an introduction to playing an instrument.
But in the hands of a virtuoso it can be a remarkable thing to behold, as the links in the first post show. 
I know from learning the Telemann and Handel treble recorder sonatas and now dipping into less well known works there's a wealth of very fine music to discover.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrbigarms?feature=mhee#p/f/7/cl3ocdopidI


----------



## Argus

Recorders are great. The association with schoolchildren and the Baroque period have sort of consigned it's use to certain situations but it's as handy as any other wind instrument.

Here's a cool 20thC piece by Hans-Martin Linde:






Does anyone know what kind of recorder this is?


----------



## tdc

The composer that first made me realize the amazing sound and potential of the recorder as a classical instrument was Henry Purcell, in a set of works called Ayres for Recorder. I unfortunately could not find a youtube video for that work, but here is another nice Purcell piece (with a prelude added by his brother Daniel) for recorder:


----------



## presto

Thanks for the link, Daniel Purcell is a composer I know of but yet to discover his music.
He's still seems to be a very shadowy figure but that piece sounds wonderful.
Time for a revaluation I think.

http://www.rslade.co.uk/purcell_daniel/index.html


----------



## GoneBaroque

presto said:


> I thought I would bring this thread back to life as I'm a Recorder player.
> It's still a much under estimated instrument, not helped by the fact school children learn to play it as an introduction to playing an instrument.
> But in the hands of a virtuoso it can be a remarkable thing to behold, as the links in the first post show.
> I know from learning the Telemann and Handel treble recorder sonatas and now dipping into less well known works there's a wealth of very fine music to discover.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mrbigarms?feature=mhee#p/f/7/cl3ocdopidI


Thank you for resurrecting this thread. I am working on learning to play the treble/Alto Recorder. Not easy to find enough time. It is a beautiful instrument.

Rob


----------



## presto

GoneBaroque said:


> Thank you for resurrecting this thread. I am working on learning to play the treble/Alto Recorder. Not easy to find enough time. It is a beautiful instrument.
> 
> Rob


It indeed is, what I love about it is it's simplicity, yet there are endless ways in expressing yourself, no two recorder players ever sound the same.
I guess its like learning any instrument, the more you learn you realise there is yet more to know!
An instrument for life without doubt.


----------



## clavichorder

Telemann Fantasias! Especially the one in D minor. Plenty of things can be arranged for alto recorder too, its a wonderful instrument, I started a few months ago.


----------



## clavichorder

Here's a solid player on youtube, though he does something weird with his mike to make the audio echo(artificial big hall), but nonetheless, here it is 



 That's the D minor fantasia.


----------



## clavichorder

Ah, and here is a professional playing the same piece in baroque pitch 



 That's the video I recommend.


----------



## soundandfury

I guess this would be a good place to mention that I've just written a recorder concerto in the baroque style. It's by no means a virtuoso piece, though - to test it out I got out my plastic recorder for the first time in 10 years and after a couple of days I can pretty much get through it.


----------



## Argus

Here's a interesting little piece that features the recorder:






Echo effects are cool.


----------



## Jobe

A wonderful subversive thread. I too am a "recorder" player (He says with quotations). I began on an Early Learning Centre recorder of the Soprano range and have been enjoying playing tunes for about 6 months now. I have since bought - and am attempting to learn - that of the Treble Range. It's helped with tin whistle playing too. Other than my party trick of playing some TV Tunes (Generally antiques roadshow/Yu-Gi-Oh or something) I know not what the masters prior my own existence have composed, other than the odd Telemann and of course the rapturous Bach Brandenburg Concerto 4.

Although not strictly for recorder, Telemann's Canon Melodies are genial for recorder players (ensuring they are a suitable key).

Skype Duets, anyone?


----------



## presto

clavichorder said:


> Here's a solid player on youtube, though he does something weird with his mike to make the audio echo(artificial big hall), but nonetheless, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> That's the D minor fantasia.


Thanks for the link, that is indeed very fine recorder playing.
Telemann must be most recorders players favourite composer, he wrote so much fine music for it, I've been working my way though the sonatas and they are very rewarding pieces to learn.


----------



## Head_case

> Does anyone know what kind of recorder this is?


Never mind the recorder - look at the large belly piercing!

Oops. Getting distracted 

I think it's a kaval or an Eastern European rim blown or notch type recorder. Check her embouchure out - her lips that is. She's actually blowning into the rim, rather than blowing it like she's drinking from a straw like a recorder.


----------

